# flüssigmetall auf Chip  UND  Kühlerboden?



## Gabbyjay (10. November 2012)

*flüssigmetall auf Chip  UND  Kühlerboden?*

Hallo,

Bitte keine Diskussion um für und wider FM, ich habe nur eine einfache frage:

Habe in einem Forum gelesen dass FM bessere kühlergebnisse bringt, wenn man es sowohl auf den Chip, als auch auf den Kühlerboden aufbringt,  statt nur einseitig.
Ist da was dran?


Und: Könnte das bei unzureichendem Kontakt zwischen kühler und Chip helfen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. November 2012)

*AW: flüssigmetall auf Chip  UND  Kühlerboden?*

Der Unterschied om man es einseitig oder beidseitig aufträgt ist quasi Null (so lange die Gesamtmenge vergleichbar bleibt).

Beim ersten mal wo das Zeug "warm bekommt" wird es dünnflüssig und verteilt sich in die winzigen Riefen von CPU und Kühlerboden und sorgt somit für einen bestmöglcihen Wärmeübergang da isolierende Luft entfernt wird.
Das gleiche tut normale Wärmeleitpaste auch - nur ist die Wärmeleitung von Paste eben geringer als die von Metall.

Einen unzureichenden Kontakt im Sinne von Lüfter schief aufgesetzt oder zu wenig Anpressdruck kann aber weder Paste noch Flüssigmatall korrigieren - diese Mittel füllen Unebenheiten aus, die üblicherweisen nur ein paar Mikrometer messen - wenn du deinen Kühler um einen Millimeter schief aufsetzt kann die WLP da auch nichts mehr machen


----------



## steinschock (10. November 2012)

*AW: flüssigmetall auf Chip  UND  Kühlerboden?*

Bei zuviel währe ich vorsichtig, hatte das mal bei meiner Graka da ist dann einiges rausgedrückt worden.
Zum glück hatte ich es bemerkt und mit der Spritze wieder eingesaugt.

Bei der CPU wird das schwer.

PS. ich würde es nie wieder nehmen., zviel aufwand und gefahr für 2°


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. November 2012)

*AW: flüssigmetall auf Chip  UND  Kühlerboden?*

Bei der Menge gilt das gleiche wie bei normaler WLP auch: so wenig wie möglich aber so viel wie nötig ist, um die gesamte Fläche des Chips sehr dünn zu bedecken.


----------



## Research (10. November 2012)

*AW: flüssigmetall auf Chip  UND  Kühlerboden?*

Zumal du keine Alu-Kühler nehmen kannst.

BTW: Wie soll man mit FM beide Seiten bedecken?


----------



## Gabbyjay (10. November 2012)

*AW: flüssigmetall auf Chip  UND  Kühlerboden?*

Na auf Chip und kühlerboden auftragen.

Alu ist eh tabu. Sind eigentlich alle mainboard-passivkühler Aus Alu oder verwendet da ein Hersteller aktuell Kupfer?


----------



## godfather22 (10. November 2012)

Ich hab es bis jetzt immer auf beide Seiten aufgetragen, weil ich nicht weiß wie sich das Zeug verhält. Darfst halt nur nicht zu viel nehmen. 
Hat bei mir damals ca 7 grad gebracht 
Edit: Der Macho ist nicht aus alu.


----------



## Research (10. November 2012)

*AW: flüssigmetall auf Chip  UND  Kühlerboden?*

Mich würde interessieren wie man auf beide Seiten das Zeug auftragen wil und dann Beide zusammenführen. Ist doch wie Quecksilber.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. November 2012)

*AW: flüssigmetall auf Chip  UND  Kühlerboden?*

Dünn bzw einen kleinen Klecks auf die CPU, das war es dann. Das Medium soll ja nur die feinen Unebenheiten  / Bearbeitungsspuren ausgleichen.


----------



## godfather22 (10. November 2012)

Research schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde interessieren wie man auf beide Seiten das Zeug auftragen wil und dann Beide zusammenführen. Ist doch wie Quecksilber.



Ich tu immer nen Klecks drauf und verteile das dann mit irgendwas, dass ich gerade griffbereit hab. Meistens mit nem Ohrenstäbchen. .


----------



## AmdFreak9900 (10. November 2012)

*AW: flüssigmetall auf Chip  UND  Kühlerboden?*



Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Na auf Chip und kühlerboden auftragen.
> 
> Alu ist eh tabu. Sind eigentlich alle mainboard-passivkühler Aus Alu oder verwendet da ein Hersteller aktuell Kupfer?


 
Zalman


----------



## Aer0 (10. November 2012)

*AW: flüssigmetall auf Chip  UND  Kühlerboden?*

flüssigmetal paste ist ja eh nur für oc,sonst kann man normale nehmen.und wer schon high end wlp hat der wird wohl auch keinen 20€ kühler mit alu boden haben.


----------



## Gabbyjay (10. November 2012)

*AW: flüssigmetall auf Chip  UND  Kühlerboden?*



AmdFreak9900 schrieb:


> Zalman


 
Ach du meinst zum nachrüsten... Nein ich meinte ob irgendeiner mainboard-hersteller seine Board von haus aus mit kupfer-kühlköroern ausliefert?


----------



## Aer0 (10. November 2012)

*AW: flüssigmetall auf Chip  UND  Kühlerboden?*

bezweifel ich,da die teile die gekühlt werden müsse(spawas und SB) nicht genug wärme erzeugen das sie eine kupfer kühlung brauchen.


----------

